
Show HN: FastID – Fast UUID and BSON ObjectID Creator in Go - tidwall
https://github.com/tidwall/fastid
======
ComputerGuru
Since we're sharing, this is my open-source uuid library for C++, designed to
be fast, cross-platform, and straightforward to use: uuidxx [0].

0: [https://github.com/neosmart/uuidxx](https://github.com/neosmart/uuidxx)

------
Eun
404 Not found

------
gfredtech
Link ain't working

